# Migraines



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hello guys!, i havent been on in awile because i got my shoulder operated about 1 month ago and i'm still reconvering doing physio and whatnot....so anyways....i wanted to know who here suffers from migraines? you see ever since i got my shoulder operated i've been having crazy migraines almost all the time,you see i'm not new to migraines, i had them since i was 13,and as you guys know its always a fight.But i have notice that i'm usaully a very athlectic person before my operation i would work out 4 times a week and play hockey 2 times a week, i would get a migraine once in awile, and i still say that the BP seasonale has been the best for me because i havent had IBS since i started, and (when i would work out no migraines)but you see my shoulder before getting operated would cause me migraines because of a pinch nerve and now no more pinch nerve, but i do have pain and sometimes the pain goes in my head causing migraines(because i'm very sensative to them right now) my doctor said, because my operation was so close and my shoulder was fisnish and also because i can't work out it possible i get tons of migraines, and not doing anything sleeping almost all the time and not eating good,i know causes my migraines.So i want to know from you guys do you have migraines?what do you do for them?what causes your migraines?do you sleep?sit down? do you get sick?what do you take? how do you deal with them? when i get one i can't lie down i sit side ways on my sofa the side of the migraine i take a relpax+tylenol migraine, and if i get it soon enough it goes away in 2 hours,if not i get sick i vomit, and do number 2 like 10 times and it last like 6 hours!! sab- so please share sometimes your stories can be useful for others sab-


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I suffered from migraines from the time I was an infant until my early twenties (I'm in my late 30s now), and then they gradually tapered off and I rarely get them anymore. I took tylenol with codeine for about 20 years because of them and if I was able to take a pill right at the onset, then the symptoms were decreased, but neevr really went away. They were awful when I had them, and I'm grateful that I no longer get them. I used to get an aura preceding the headache and then POUNDING, unrelenting pain on my right temple, nausea. All I could do was sit in a dark, quiet room for about 24 hours until it passed. Terrible things migraines...


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a migraine or two while I was in high school and noticed them worsening throughout college. Mine typically came with an aura (flashing/wavy lines in my case) and were usually relieved with oral imitrex. They got a lot worse last year and my GYN thought that my birth control could be contributing - I was on seasonale, which contains both estrogen and progesterone. I switched to progesterone only pills back in September and I haven't had a migraine since. I still get chronic headaches, but they're nothing like the migraines were.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes! Totally! My doctor says that IBS can give you headaches. When I have a flare up, it comes with a gift : Daily Headaches!


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 10, 2009)

In the last year, I've been dealing with headaches. I wake up in the morning with it, and it don't go away until the next day. I thought it was sinus's tried taking those otc's for that didnt' work. I went to the dr. he sent me for x-ray didn't see anything. I think it is happening around my period because i just noticed this month. I had a headache for three days. I couldn't figure out what kind of headache it is, is it sinus, tension, migraine. over the counter meds don't work. I don't get aura's before it. Is that what defines it as a migraine is having seen aura's? I really am stumped about them, and they sure make it miserable for me and my family.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Migraines are not defined by auras - If I'm remembering correctly, I think about only 15% of people with migraines have an aura prior to them.


----------



## IrvinPlank (Mar 29, 2010)

Treatments for migraine are generally more effective if you use them as soon as you know a migraine attack is coming on.Medicines for migraine aren't suitable for everybody and can cause side-effects in some people. If you use any kind of painkiller for your migraine too frequently, it may become less effective and may cause medication-overuse headache.Always read the patient information leaflet that comes with your medicine and if you have any questions, ask your doctor or pharmacist for advice.


----------

